# Reno stack question



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Im working out of Calgary,Alberta and doing a reno. Im taking a 3" stack out of the ground and i know the code says you have to do it with a wye/45 like in the bottom left of the attached picture, but space is tight so i wanted to do it with 2 45's and an inline CO like in the bottom right picture. Think it will fly?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Where's the picture?


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

lol sorry, heres the pic


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's one of dem dat der invisible photos...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't see why not. It would be fine here, but you know how those Canadians are.


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

damn, im not very tech savy, i just tried to upload the jpeg off my computer. Can no one see it?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

JayAre said:


> Im working out of Calgary,Alberta and doing a reno. Im taking a 3" stack out of the ground and i know the code says you have to do it with a wye/45 like in the bottom left of the attached picture, but space is tight so i wanted to do it with 2 45's and an inline CO like in the bottom right picture. Think it will fly?


The code here in B.C. says no such thing. Bottom right pic is fine. Nothing wrong with the other way either. Maybe it's different in Alberta.


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Well i didnt see anything wrong with it, I tend to overthink these things sometimes tho lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just do it. Lets not reinvent the wheel lol


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, definitly feel i was just overthinking now lol. Always nice to get a second opinion though!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Dude I'm in your area, and it's good...
Probably good in all areas....
It's good that you care. Most apprentices wouldn't give 2 sh**s.


----------

